# Tutorial on wrapping a nest bowl



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Start with news paper, tape, glue, paper nest bowl, gripper pads from dollar general.










Center the bowl on the paper and start wrapping in.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Tape the edges and around the top. This keeps the birds from tearing the edge. 




























Glue the pad in


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I use a bulb to hold it in place you can put waxed paper between it to keep it from sticking










Finished










The pads are great they keep the birds from slipping around in the nest.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

These are the pads as the come.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's very clever! Thanks for posting. I use a similar material as a footing for many of my baby birds during that season .. works great!

I'm sure you have thought of this and made sure, but be sure there is nothing toxic in the glue.

Terry


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

That's good info.

Another great idea for a nest bowl is the round bread roll baskets they sell at dollar stores. They are a perfect size and quite natural as they are made of wicker twigs. After use they are easily cleaned with a good hosing.

They must be anchored with a screw though otherwise they will tip.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nicely made nest bowl. You do know that you can buy that gripper stuff on a roll and it will make many. It's a few bucks in a hardware store, but cheaper stores sell it cheaper. That really looks great.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Jay3 said:


> Nicely made nest bowl. You do know that you can buy that gripper stuff on a roll and it will make many. It's a few bucks in a hardware store, but cheaper stores sell it cheaper. That really looks great.


Yeah .. my local 99 cent store has the rolls of rubberized shelf covering .. that's what I get and cut it to size .. it's actually washable/dryable a couple of times before it disintegrates .. I love this stuff.

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Yeah .. my local 99 cent store has the rolls of rubberized shelf covering .. that's what I get and cut it to size .. it's actually washable/dryable a couple of times before it disintegrates .. I love this stuff.
> 
> Terry


Yes, and you can use it for so many things!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Nicely made nest bowl. You do know that you can buy that gripper stuff on a roll and it will make many. It's a few bucks in a hardware store, but cheaper stores sell it cheaper. That really looks great.


 Yes i know you can buy it in a role at the dollar store to it was just easier to use for the tutorial i didnt have to cut them.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

maniac said:


> That's good info.
> 
> Another great idea for a nest bowl is the round bread roll baskets they sell at dollar stores. They are a perfect size and quite natural as they are made of wicker twigs. After use they are easily cleaned with a good hosing.
> 
> They must be anchored with a screw though otherwise they will tip.


 I will have to check that out. Thanks


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

TAWhatley said:


> That's very clever! Thanks for posting. I use a similar material as a footing for many of my baby birds during that season .. works great!
> 
> I'm sure you have thought of this and made sure, but be sure there is nothing toxic in the glue.
> 
> Terry


If you were afraid of the glue you could use double sided tape. I would use Elmer's glue but didnt have any handy, but i think any water base wood glue would be OK after it dried.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is a great idea, but lazy me will never do it..lol.. I just toss and give em a new one...lol..


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

may be a dumb question but why wrap a disposable nest bowl?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

might try the gripper stuff this year. Did not like the coconut husk things. Just good old pine needles and the disposable bowl.


----------



## calzephyr (Dec 22, 2009)

Andyfitz - that was my thought exactly.......


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Andyfitz said:


> may be a dumb question but why wrap a disposable nest bowl?


I know. If you buy disposable, it's so you can just throw it out. If you're gonna wrap it, and use it again, why not just buy regular bowls?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Its just a way to prolong the life of the bowls. I know there suppose to be disposable but if you can wrap them with a simple piece of newspaper and use it 3 times or so your saving money. I like the low profile of these bowls. I tried the dog dishes and didn't like them the sides are to high for me but that's just my opinion. I know a lot of people use them and that's there choice. I have 12 bowls 1 dollar each + postage if i use them each 3 times then i have saved 24 dollars. I have just glued the grippers in the plain nest bowls and that worked real well to.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

This should be a sticky. It can help a lot of people.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Its just a way to prolong the life of the bowls. I know there suppose to be disposable but if you can wrap them with a simple piece of newspaper and use it 3 times or so your saving money. I like the low profile of these bowls. I tried the dog dishes and didn't like them the sides are to high for me but that's just my opinion. I know a lot of people use them and that's there choice. I have 12 bowls 1 dollar each + postage if i use them each 3 times then i have saved 24 dollars. I have just glued the grippers in the plain nest bowls and that worked real well to.


But you don't have to use dog dishes. They make nesting bowls that are great, and don't cost much. That is actually cheaper than keep buying disposable bowls.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I made some nest bowls out of woven tortilla baskets they sell at the dollar store. They are softer then the hard Belgium style plastic bowls. I filled the baskets with coconut fiber plant liners they sell at walmart. To prevent these shallow wicker baskets from tipping over I set them inside of a plastic tortilla holder base. I also added some left over aquarium gravel to this bottom to prevent the birds from being able to move it around. 

When I need to pull a nest bowl out I just pick up the basket and the base stays in place. Granted its a little more work then just buying the pre-made nest liners but this way is less expensive. $1 for the basket+ $1 for the plastic tortilla holder and I filled 6 nest baskets with 1 coconut fiber planter liner $3 so you could say .50 each..altogether $2.50 per nest and no shipping fees so its an option also.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I was given several clay flower pot bottoms, and the neighbor has several big ol' pine trees, with pine needles every place...my nest bowls and dressing will be....ahh free....


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Chromie said:


> I was given several clay flower pot bottoms, and the neighbor has several big ol' pine trees, with pine needles every place...my nest bowls and dressing will be....ahh free....


Thats just ghetto..just kidding cool idea


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

jAxTecH said:


> Thats just ghetto..just kidding cool idea


too funny...but it must work, they have pigeon poo all over them..


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Chromie said:


> too funny...but it must work, they have pigeon poo all over them..


Free is always best


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

what it all comes down to is to each their own


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

From what i was hearing nest bowls don't matter anyway they prefer to nest on the floor. LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mine like these extra large ones..and so do I .. you can buy 12 for $8.00.. x that by two and you have 24 extra large bowls for 16 bucks what is that thirty something cents each?.. not bad... I prolly spend more on starbucks each week.
extra large nest bowls from NE pigeon supply.
http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/images/cart/medicationsvaccines/1015 XLNEST.jpg


----------

